
Bill Gates reveals his 5 favorite books of 2017 - hourislate
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-favorite-books-2017-12
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15844904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15844904).

